# Pip Limping- Hind Foot Swollen...Broken???



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

During this morning's health check of the ratties, I noticed Pip limping- lifting his back left hind leg as he walked. He would put pressure on it to walk to me once I got him out of the cage, and he did scratch behind his left ear with it. Does not appear to be bumble foot as the rest of his foot is unblemished. Its really just the top of the foot that looks abnormal, swollen and possibly bruised?? 













As you can see, his foot looks normal from the bottom but the top appears dark in color as if bruised, and kinda puffy.

Here is a video of him walking...





What do you guys think?
Does this appear to be broken to you guys? What would a vet do?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Gave him 1.25mL dye-free infants concentrated ibuprofen oral suspension mixed with equal parts babyfood as suggested by another trustworthy rat owner. Hope it helps.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

How's he going?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

All better, obviously a sprain.  thanks for asking!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad to hear hes doing better


----------

